# Clipper help for first DIY cut



## kapowilicious

I finally caved and ordered a bunch of CC stuff, I have the pin brush, wood pin brush, and #005 buttercomb coming. However, I want to keep Wilson in a short cut this summer (body short, ears & tails longer).

I want to order my clippers today, but am a bit uncertain on what to get. We have an almost new Wahl clipper that I use to cut my husband's hair, but I did a little "sample cut" on part of Wilson with it, and this clippers is NOT up to snuff for a doggy do. I have the book "Ultimate Dog Grooming" from the library, and in it she reviews a few brands of clippers. She lists the Oster A5 clipper as "a true friend of the trainee or student, as well as the experienced groomer because it is gentle on the dog. However you must check it frequently to ensure the blade is not running hot."

So right now I am torn between the Oster A5 or the Andis AGC. Then there is the mess of what blades to get, what combs to get, etc etc etc. How do I know what blade is needed under what comb? How do I ensure the comb set will fit my clipper? I am finding it all very confusing.

And I read in the book that blade #5 for the Oster A5 is for a "summer body" and 4F is for a "long finish" - although I wonder how these work and can you still cut your doggy's skin if you don't have a blade guard or comb on over these?

As you all can see, I just really need some help! LOL.

Any advice is appreciated. I'd like to try to order this stuff today (I'm ordering from amazon.com) because I want to do the cut on Tuesday...

And then please cross your fingers that poor Wilson doesn't end up with a really embarrassing cut next week! (At least hair grows back, right???)


----------



## kapowilicious

I have one more question: Will my snap-on attachments from my Wahl clipper fit a new clipper, so in that case I don't need to order combs? I have about 10 different comb sizes that came with the Wahl...


----------



## Tom King

The A5 is a commercial grade clipper. We have them that have been used on the dogs for 15 years. We also have some for clipping horses. You can buy any part for them, and they are easy to fix. I'm not sure if the Wahl snap on combs will work on the Oster, but I doubt it.

The snap on combs work best with a fine blade. Some people even use a 40 with them, but I'd try the 10 that comes with the clippers first.

The one other blade that Pam uses a lot is a 4 skip tooth. She'll go to skin with it for a puppy cut, but mostly freehands with it on legs. That blade stays on the A5 most of the time.

Keep the blades clean and lubed, and overheating is not much of an issue on these dogs. They will get hot clipping a horse.

Cutting the skin is not much of a worry, but you do have to watch what you are doing pretty closely anyway, or you will cut out chunks of fur.

There are not many things that I can't fix and keep going, but Andis clippers and I have never gotten along too good.


----------



## krandall

kapowilicious said:


> I finally caved and ordered a bunch of CC stuff, I have the pin brush, wood pin brush, and #005 buttercomb coming. However, I want to keep Wilson in a short cut this summer (body short, ears & tails longer).
> 
> I want to order my clippers today, but am a bit uncertain on what to get. We have an almost new Wahl clipper that I use to cut my husband's hair, but I did a little "sample cut" on part of Wilson with it, and this clippers is NOT up to snuff for a doggy do. I have the book "Ultimate Dog Grooming" from the library, and in it she reviews a few brands of clippers. She lists the Oster A5 clipper as "a true friend of the trainee or student, as well as the experienced groomer because it is gentle on the dog. However you must check it frequently to ensure the blade is not running hot."
> 
> So right now I am torn between the Oster A5 or the Andis AGC. Then there is the mess of what blades to get, what combs to get, etc etc etc. How do I know what blade is needed under what comb? How do I ensure the comb set will fit my clipper? I am finding it all very confusing.
> 
> And I read in the book that blade #5 for the Oster A5 is for a "summer body" and 4F is for a "long finish" - although I wonder how these work and can you still cut your doggy's skin if you don't have a blade guard or comb on over these?
> 
> As you all can see, I just really need some help! LOL.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. I'd like to try to order this stuff today (I'm ordering from amazon.com) because I want to do the cut on Tuesday...
> 
> And then please cross your fingers that poor Wilson doesn't end up with a really embarrassing cut next week! (At least hair grows back, right???)


I've never clipped a dog, but I can tell you that the Oster A-5's hold up to YEARS of clipping horses. We use a 10 blade for body clipping and a 30 blade for faces. (40 is a surgical clip) the 10 blade is very, VERY short. You'll need to find out what size blade accepts combs, because I can't imagine using even a 5 without a comb on a dog.

You keep A-5's clean and cool by dipping them in Blade wash and/or spraying them with Cool Lube. You will need to wipe them off before using them on the dog, or you'll get the dog oily.


----------



## kapowilicious

Thank you Karen and Tom for the info & answers. I feel more knowledgeable now and should be able to make a decision!


----------



## atsilvers27

I don't like the oster. They are loud and quite bulky and heavy. Go with the Andis. You need to buy a #30 blade to fit under the metal guard combs as a 10 might be too thick and not cut. The Andis ceramic blades work nicely and tend to last longer than the all metal. Wash well and dry completely first. That is what trips up most owners the most BC a dirty coat doesn't cut nicely and will dull your blades. Your dog may look clean to you but from a grooming point of view he is not. Oils and microscopic dust particles clog the hair. After he is washed and dry, start with the top of the neck and go straight back, along the spine. Blend off the top of tail. You want to have a nice amount of pressure to get an even cut. Then pick a side and start from next to the top of the neck and go down, with the lay of the coat, and leaving hair along the jaw line to leave a teddy bear head, if that's what you want. Then do the rest of the dog, always clipping with the lay of the coat and applying enough pressure. You only need to worry about hot blades when the blade is coming in direct contact with the skin, so paw pads and sanitary, but likely the blade will not get too hot unless you are very slow. On the legs, you might want to scissor around the feet and lightly shape them. If the dog dances around, hold up the opposite leg from the one you want to work on so the dog has no choice but to bear the weight on the one leg you are cutting or collapse, and he won't want to do that. Hold the dog's front feet up so he is on his back feet and clipper the belly. You can go over the loin and hip areas too to tighten the cut a little if you want. For the face, you will probably need one length longer than the body so the dog has "cheeks". When you are first starting out, the clipper is your friend. Dont make the mistake of being a novice groomer hacking away at the face and lopping off chunks of hair that shouldn't be cut. Again, go with the lay of the hair, on the top of the head and over the eyes. just let the clipper "fall off" or "skim" off the sides of the face. Then clipper under the chin and neck, go in both directions to get a nice and clean cut. You want the face to look round (if that's what you're going for, and the side to have a clearly defined jaw. Clipper the muzzle area if desired, or if you want to hand scissor, reserve for later or clipper lightly to get a general shape. This is where you are done with the clippers and need to do finishing work with scissors. With the thinning shears, carefully carve out the corner of the eyes. Then comb the bangs so they are neat. Hold the chin hair firmly (this is the most dangerous part, working with scissors if the dog zigs when you zag) and with a smooth sweeping motion cut across the bangs with either curved or straight shears angled away, emphasis on the angled. Err on the side of length because you can always cut the hair shorter but you can't put it back if you cut it too short. Trim the muzzle area now with the shears, then go over bangs and muzzle with the thinners. Don't "dip" into the coat when you cut, always use a steady hand motion, think of trimming hedges. Trim ears to desired style. Trim end of tail if desired. Trim nails. You are done. Don't kill yourself the first time, it will be several grooms before you get the knack. The 4F might be way too short. I don't know what you have in mind but most owners I've come across consider the 4F cut a fuzzier shave. If you want it shortish but still fluffy, that will probably be a "0" comb or maybe a 1/2" for a little shorter. Good luck and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## krandall

atsilvers27 said:


> I don't like the oster. They are loud and quite bulky and heavy. Go with the Andis.


ound: See, Tom and I are horse people. Andis for horses are a joke. Maybe OK for trimming whiskers, but they wear out (not just the blades, the clippers) before you clip even one horse. THIS is what we use for SERIOUS horse clipping:

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/o...rccode=GPSLT&gclid=CODbmu3E7bYCFbJlOgodLkMAsg

But they weigh more than the average Hav, and sound like an airplane landing!<g>


----------



## Caroline

My Lily is a "dancer" on the table when I do her legs...and I will have to try the tip of holding her opposite leg. Thanks for that- makes sense. 

I've been grooming my dogs a little over a year now, and I keep learning. 

Funny story....Shortly after I started grooming them, I went down to the marina where we keep our boat with the dogs in tow, and a woman came up to me and said in this shocked voice...."Oh no- who is your groomer?" When I told her I did it, she said "Thank God, because I was going to tell you that you need to find a new groomer!" Guess it was pretty obvious to her that they were done by an amateur.

This woman was a retired groomer, and she then showed me how to trim around the face better, and gave me some really good tips. And then she actually said for doing it myself, I wasn't doing a bad job...but she might have just been trying to make me feel better.

So- kind of funny, but bottom line is that you do get better at it each time. Nobody has stopped me recently asking who my groomer is anyways. 

Another thing that helps is to have a professional do it once in a while. There is a grooming school in my area who will groom for 15 dollars and they do a great job. I take them there intermittently and then I can keep up easier in between. They do look pretty polished when they get back- my efforts are nowhere near as good...but they are good enough, and the money I save can go to other things for them...and don't we know there is always another thing!


----------



## krandall

The thing that kills ME is how often I'll be in Petco or Petsmart, or some other shop that does grooming, and have someone come up to me and say "Oh, he must be here for a haircut! How long has it been since you've had him groomed?!?!"

"Well, errr, he was groomed this morning, just like EVERY morning, and NO, he's NEVER had a hair cut, and we're not starting now!!!" It astounds me how many people think that coated dogs NEED to have their hair cut, or be "professionally groomed".


----------



## atsilvers27

Good tip Caroline. Bringing to a good groomer every once in a while helps to keep things even looking. Even as a groomer, it is much easier to trim a coat that was cut evenly vs.one that is uneven and needs to be fixed, since you can already see what needs to simply be trimmed back.

Karen, I think I already posted my story of when DH brought Hanna to a vet appt and the tech told him I need to cut her hair or she will get eye ulcers. Ugh. Lucky tech that I wasn't there.


----------



## Jan D

We just this morning used our new Andis AGC clippers. Havee looked like a bear and needed to be trimmed. His hair is very cottony and when too long is hard to keep. We used our old clip on combs and they fit fine over the Geib #40 buttercut blade. We used the 1/2" comb. Actually cut like butter! Used the #10 blade for sanitary trim and paw pads. I was very pleased with the clipper and how well it worked. Not too noisy either. We love it when he looks like a puppy again! Good luck!


----------



## atsilvers27

Jan D said:


> We just this morning used our new Andis AGC clippers. Havee looked like a bear and needed to be trimmed. His hair is very cottony and when too long is hard to keep. We used our old clip on combs and they fit fine over the Geib #40 buttercut blade. We used the 1/2" comb. Actually cut like butter! Used the #10 blade for sanitary trim and paw pads. I was very pleased with the clipper and how well it worked. Not too noisy either. We love it when he looks like a puppy again! Good luck!


Good for you!:clap2:


----------



## Caroline

I have an Andis AG2- has worked just fine for me so far. I don't have anything to compare it to though.


----------



## kapowilicious

Thank you ALL for your advice and stories. Atsilver- THANK YOU for such great detail on how to do the cut.

I ended up ordering the Andis AGC2, because I did read in a few other places about it being quieter and lighter, as well. It actually arrived TODAY and I think I am going to attempt his cut tonight. Shortly before we got him he was professionally groomed, so I *think* I know what I'm going for, but we will see. I have to just remind myself that if I screw this up...it will grow back. My biggest concern is that he has class on Wednesday and I would be awfully embarrassed to bring him in if I really messed up his cuteness!!! (Can a dog "call-in" sick?? LOL)

Oh well. Have to learn sometime!


----------



## Caroline

Good luck- I'm sure it will be just fine. Post pics!


----------



## kapowilicious

Jan D said:


> We just this morning used our new Andis AGC clippers. Havee looked like a bear and needed to be trimmed. His hair is very cottony and when too long is hard to keep. We used our old clip on combs and they fit fine over the Geib #40 buttercut blade. We used the 1/2" comb. Actually cut like butter! Used the #10 blade for sanitary trim and paw pads. I was very pleased with the clipper and how well it worked. Not too noisy either. We love it when he looks like a puppy again! Good luck!


Jan, I just wanted to say that this is what Wilson's coat seems like, too. Very cottony and difficult to keep mat free.

The hardest area for me is his legs because of how dirty and sometimes wet they seem to get outside. For this reason his leg hair is going a little shorter than I would ideally like, and maybe when my better grooming tools arrive I'll be able to keep it a bit longer there.


----------



## lanabanana

Can't wait to hear about your experience. I have clippers, but have been afraid to use them. I wish I could find a Saturday class to teach "at home" groomers some of the finer techniques.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

If you get a little daring, you can use the 1/4 inch add on comb. This is the comb I used on Dexter. Remember hair grows, forgive yourself for your mistakes for those mistakes are lessons you have learned. Where are the pictures?


----------



## kapowilicious

Well...I am done with the haircut. The body, while a little stressful, was a breeze compared to the head and face. I did not use a guide for the head/facial area, because it was easier to just freehand it and take off little bits of hair at a time. Then, when I was taking off a "little bit" on the top of his head...yes, you guessed it, I took off too much. Like...almost to the skin *right* in the very middle where he has a white marking. I didn't realize it until I set him on the ground and realized the top of his head had a "heart" shape! As in, a strip down the middle and fluffs on the side! LOL.

I fixed it enough so it isn't totally terrible, but then I messed up on the side so his ear areas look a tad different. I wanted to fix this, as well, but then decided I just needed to call it a day. I was starting to think he'd end up bald if I kept trying to "correct" my mistakes. I'll be a tad embarrassed at his class tomorrow, but I don't think anyone there will care  I know I'll get better as time goes by. Or at least I hope I will!!!

Forgive the fuzzy photo, but he wouldn't sit still and I was using my phone to take the photo.

Before, in all his cuteness:









After mommy's...tampering:


----------



## atsilvers27

Oh you did a great job! It is subtle, but definitely a nice tidey all over. Pat yourself on the back, you officially passed the bar for not doing an owner hack job. You can only get better and he is adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You will get better! Keep him short this summer and you will have lots of practice using the clippers and scissors. 

You did a great job! Hair grows! Forgive yourself, lessons learned. 

I love the hair on the legs! The face is challenging when you do not know what to do with it. You will get better, have patience. It is a balancing act, just get everything to look balance.


----------



## Caroline

He looks great! Definitely a really good first effort. In a week or 2 as the hair grows, the little "oops" areas will grow and blur and won't be as noticeable. Believe me, I've had my share of "oops" moments

When I started doing this myself, it really reinforced the fact that groomers earn their money.... and then some! It's quite a skill and an art, and time consuming. I can't even imagine what it would be like to groom a dog who wasn't good for grooming either.

Grooming my three sometimes does a number on my back, so I often bathe and dry them in the evening and then clip them the next day. But of course I have 3 to do! And depending on the weather, I will sometimes let them mostly air dry and then just blow dry the last bit to fluff them out...but not when it's 10 degrees out. 

Does he get the "zoomies" after his bath? Mine run around like crazy right after their bath- it's very funny.


----------



## kapowilicious

Caroline said:


> Does he get the "zoomies" after his bath? Mine run around like crazy right after their bath- it's very funny.


Oh, yes, he runs around like a psycho dog! Then he rubs himself back and forth on the couch, while I "follow" his movements with the blow dryer. Eventually he tires himself out and then he lays down while mommy finishes combing and drying. He's just the cutest fluffy ball of fur in the world after bath time!


----------



## kapowilicious

*Cherrybrook?*

Off topic- anyone have experience ordering from Cherrybrook?

I ordered some brushes and a comb from them last week on Friday and it still hasn't even shipped yet. Seems weird that it takes a week for it to even leave their warehouse...and had I known that I probably would have ordered from somewhere else. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again after this...unless they tell me it was an error and that it usually doesn't take that long to ship.


----------



## krandall

kapowilicious said:


> Off topic- anyone have experience ordering from Cherrybrook?
> 
> I ordered some brushes and a comb from them last week on Friday and it still hasn't even shipped yet. Seems weird that it takes a week for it to even leave their warehouse...and had I known that I probably would have ordered from somewhere else. I don't think I'll be ordering from them again after this...unless they tell me it was an error and that it usually doesn't take that long to ship.


I order from Cherrybrook regularly. I haven't actually tracked the sipping, but it hasn't ever taken long enough that it bothered me. Have you called them? I would. I have found them to be a very good company to work with.


----------



## kapowilicious

krandall said:


> I order from Cherrybrook regularly. I haven't actually tracked the sipping, but it hasn't ever taken long enough that it bothered me. Have you called them? I would. I have found them to be a very good company to work with.


I contacted them this a.m., heard back a few minutes ago and apparently for some reason the order status didn't get updated but they said it DID ship already. That's good news


----------



## kapowilicious

Came across another picture of Wilson before his last owner cut his hair! I just love the long hair.


----------



## krandall

kapowilicious said:


> I contacted them this a.m., heard back a few minutes ago and apparently for some reason the order status didn't get updated but they said it DID ship already. That's good news


Great to hear!


----------



## krandall

kapowilicious said:


> Came across another picture of Wilson before his last owner cut his hair! I just love the long hair.


He's one beautiful dog!!!


----------

